# SpeedFerries - good news and bad news



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

We've just managed to get through to SpeedFerries by phone to confirm our crossing for tomorrow (Tues 14th). 

The good news is that SpeedOne is mended and ready to sail.  

The bad news is that the wind might be too strong in the Channel for it to sail. :sad8: The colour of my face if its rough!!!!

If the sailing is cancelled they will either refund the cost of the single crossing or we can wait. Think of us camped on the dockside in Dover!!!

W&J


----------

